# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Вконтакте . Нововведения

## Justin

*Устраивают ли вас последние преобразования этой социальной сети ?*

----------


## Justin

*Утром 21 октября 2010 года добрая половина участников социальной сети "ВКонтакте" пережила тяжелое эмоциональное потрясение. Вместо привычно-статичной "стены" на страницах пользователей появилось нечто отчасти напоминающее ленту обновлений Facebook, а отчасти ленту статусов самого "ВКонтакте", какой она была в последние пару месяцев. И хотя вторая условная половина "вконташечников" не придала обновлениям столь драматичного значения, социальную сеть захлестнула волна протестных акций. Сотни тысяч пользователей в едином порыве потребовали от основателя "ВКонтакте" Павла Дурова вернуть любимую "стенку" в ее прежнем виде и отключить трижды проклятый микроблог.* 
В течение считанных часов "ВКонтакте" возникли сразу несколько протестных сообществ, в каждое из которых вошло более 100 тысяч человек. Конечно, не исключено, что основу составляли одни и те же пользователи, вступившие сразу в несколько групп, но факт остается фактом - крупнейшее из сообществ насчитывало около 300 тысяч аккаунтов. Более того, многие крупные тематические сообщества также включились в протестный флэш-моб, добавив к названиям групп фразу "Мы против микроблога".

Протесты выплеснулись и собственно в статусы, которые начали обновляться раза в два, а то и в три активней, чем раньше. Какими только словами не крыли Павла Дурова посредством внедренных им же самим "Статусов 2.0". Возможно, некоторые юзеры даже стали привыкать к нововведению в процессе яростного протеста против него.

Однако самые социально активные и талантливые пошли дальше. Одна девушка, видимо, вдохновившись примером Noize MC или Сергея Шнурова, спела под гитару песню о том, что она "е**т микроблог между букв, между строк". Приза слушательских симпатий это минималистское двухаккордное произведение заслуживает хотя бы за рифму "кто мне сможет помочь / чтоб убрать эту дрочь".

Борец за права человека-в-контакте под ником ZloyPechenka записал видеообращение к Павлу Дурову, в котором уличил того в гнусной лжи и предательстве демократии. Еще один талантливый ролик вывесил на YouTube некто Ulanov DS. Смонтирован и озвучен он очень драматично, да к тому же снабжен хлестким призывом: "Паша, микроблог - параша!".

Все это забавно, но, очевидно, что часть пользователей "вконташечки" в силу возрастных или прочих личностных особенностей не очень представляет себе, что вообще такое "микроблог". Некоторые даже пишут это слово с распространенной ошибкой - "микроблок". Однако эти люди все равно твердо уверены, что это-самое-непонятно-зачем-нужное-нововведение испортит им всю будущую жизнь.

По сути к микроблогу (новой стене) протестующими была выражена только одна предметная претензия: заходя на страницу друга, ты не видишь аудиозаписей, которые он выложил, а что бы их увидеть, нужно долго и нудно мотать вниз. Все остальные аргументы против нового внешнего вида "ВКонтакте" сводились к тезисам вроде "я не понимаю, зачем мне это нужно" и "мне так не нравится, а раньше нравилось".

Конечно, больше всего людей задели не конкретные новшества - ко всем этим мелочам пользователи привыкнут в течение пары недель, а безапелляционность действий администрации "ВКонтакте". "Статусы 2.0" Дуров и компания собирались ввести еще в августе, но тогда руководство социальной сети провело мини-референдум, в ходе которого выяснилось, что 70 процентов проголосовавших против перемен.

В результате нововведения были запущены в тестовом режиме - при желании пользователь мог переключить свою страницу в режим микроблога. Большинство протестующих считает, что так и надо было оставить - дескать, люди должны иметь право выбора. Однако стоит взглянуть на ситуацию и со стороны администрации социальной сети.

Как известно, "ВКонтакте" является крупнейшим сервисом такого плана в России с пользовательской базой примерно в 70 миллионов аккаунтов.Представьте себе какая аппаратная нагрузка требуется для поддержания эдакой махины. А теперь представьте, что исключительно из-за консервативных привычек (допустим даже) миллиона несогласных юзеров, вам приходится одновременно поддерживать два варианта дизайна - старый и новый. Естественно, что руководство "ВКонтакте" выбрало более прогрессивный ("контакт" испокон веков равнялся на Facebook) и значительно более экономичный вариант.

Администрация в лице Павла Дурова и пресс-службы социальной сети ограничилась программным заявлением в блоге и кратким комментарием в духе: "Назад дороги нет". Кстати, так поступало когда-то и руководство Facebook, вводя новые настройки ленты обновлений. Первую неделю после этого масса пользователей плевалась и грязно ругалась, грозя удалить свой аккаунт, а потом пообвыклась и пришла к выводу, что жить с новым "фэйсбуком" можно и даже лучше, чем раньше. А все протестные группы растаяли сами собой как мороженое в июльский полдень.

При этом нельзя сказать, что руководители Facebook не прислушиваются к гласу народа. Третьего дня, например, по многочисленным просьбам фотослужба сети пообещала пользователям избавить их от фотографий бывших возлюбленных, всплывавших в панели Photo Memories. И это при том, что группа "I HATE PHOTO MEMORIES" на момент корректировки сервиса насчитывала менее тысячи человек.

В связи с этим стоит отметить исключительно вежливый тон того самого программного заявления Павла Дурова: "Некоторым консерваторам новая система первые дни может показаться непривычной и поэтому неудобной. Однако я не сомневаюсь, что уже до конца этой недели даже самые консервативные пользователи не смогут себе представить свои страницы без всех современных возможностей".

То, что с пользователями нужно обращаться деликатно или даже нежно, убедительно подтвердил случай с руководителем компании SUP Светланой Иванниковой, которая комментируя протесты жж-юзеров против нового сервиса LJ Times, позволила себе отметить, что "у*банов много же". Ответом была волна народного гнева, включая отказы от собственных аккаунтов даже заядлых жжистов. Если верить жж-юзеру sergeydolya, Иванникова имела в виду не всех пользователей ЖЖ, а лишь тех, кто в пылу протеста против LJ Times угрожал ее родственникам. Но поди теперь докажи это бушующей толпе обиженных юзеров.

Что же касается "вконташечки", то с большой вероятностью все народные обиды на Павла Дурова забудутся, когда публика получше освоит микроблог, позволяющий, например, комментировать коротким сообщением песню, которую вы вешаете на "стенку" девушке своей мечты. Между прочим, пользователи Facebook делают это уже давно, но у тех, кто сидит "ВКонтакте", есть извечное преимущество перед буржуйским "фэйсбуком". Песни для любимых они могут выбирать из халявного аудиоархива, который адептам Марка Цукерберга и не снился.

----------


## Sanych

У меня там есть страница, но почти никогда там не бываю.

----------


## AKON

Нововведения добавляются каждый месяц, вошло в привычку, уже и не обращаешь значительного внимания, всеравно бесполезно))

----------

